# First Day Of Milling With New Alaskan Mill



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Burr Oak.


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

That's awesome! What chain saw are you using? I'd love to get into the killing if my own wood but no clue where to start


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

Stihl 880 and a Granberg 56" mill.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I think I'm about to invest in a smaller version of your set up and I'm stocked to be able to start slabbing my own lumber!


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

It's a great way to spend the weekends!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

That looks like some nice oak.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

You are a patient man.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

I've contemplated many times investing in a similar setup. How long did that last cut you show take? That is one thing i'm curious about. Also, do you have external oilers setup to drip oil on your chain?

Looks like it worked well for you and gave you a nice, smooth cut. That is a huge log.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

About 7 - 9 minutes per 9' X 32" cut. Yes, there is an auxiliary oiler.


----------



## watermark (Jan 29, 2013)

Isn't it great when you see the first cut? Looks like some real nice wood. The tank for my oiler vibrated out today and hit the chain now I have to figure out how to patch it or make a new one.


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice job! Now you need to make a video and put it on "YouTube".


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm using Granberg ripping chain: http://granberg.com/content/granberg-ripping-chain


----------

